# Green machine



## Zum (May 3, 2009)

Went to go fish a reservoir today.After driving a half hour,made it to the lake to see that they had let most of the water out #-o I found out later that the dam needs some repairs,could take most the summer.Poor ole spawning bass,thats gonna mess them up.
Off to another lake,upon ariving noticed that there was blackflies.Don't know if you guys get blackflies but there nothing worse.There real bad for a couple weeks or until the heat drives them,know amount of bug repelent helps as there constantly buzzing ya and crawling up your sleves,down your pants...grrr.Luckly,I had my bug jacket in my truck or I couldn't of standed it,I'm still itching though.
I brought my usual gear,plus my fly rod.I used my fly rod 90% of the time,landed 8 and lost probably 10 others.I think I'll be bringing it more often as the fish I caught were giving me a heck of a fight.Heres a nice little one I landed,using a salmon fly(green machine),what a ball.

p.s. I'll take rain over blackflies anyday.


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2009)

Nice catch! 8) 



I don't think I could take those Blackflies. Do they show up this time of year every year?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2009)

Nice job - there is also an offshore lure called a Green Machine that has been popular for many years. I though maybe you were trolling one of those  They are 12" long so i guess not


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 3, 2009)

You ever try a Thermacell for those black flies?

They do the job on mosquitos and I have heard are equally effective on black flies.


----------



## Zum (May 3, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Nice catch! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could take those Blackflies. Do they show up this time of year every year?


Yes,about the same time every year.They'll be around till it gets warm.There real bad the first few weeks.I think if you were ever lost in the woods,you would go insane...honestly.

And Capt.even with the fly jacket on,I felt like trolling...maybe I should look into that green machine your talking about.Unless your going pretty fast,these flies will catch ya.


----------



## Zum (May 3, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> You ever try a Thermacell for those black flies?
> 
> They do the job on mosquitos and I have heard are equally effective on black flies.



I don't know what that is.These flies are nuts the get in your nose,eyes, ears...constantly pestering,there in swarms.Mosquitos aren't to bad,they gotta land,most deet repelent takes care of them...we don't get them till after the blackflies


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 3, 2009)

Zum said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > You ever try a Thermacell for those black flies?
> ...



Dude.. I know it is cliché but a Thermocell is actually worth it's weight in gold. I didn't believe the hype either until my wife bought me one for my birthday a couple of years ago.

https://www.mosquitorepellent.com/

I'm serious. I think it is probably the one "must have" outdoor gizmo that I own. Before the Thermacell, there is no telling how many rods, gun finishes, plastic interior pieces in my truck and whatever else I ruined by getting deet on them.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 3, 2009)

Nice fish, I think I may actually break out the fly rod this year. I havn't touched it since I was 12....11 years ago. Those black flies are awful. I was tortured by them a few weeks ago while smallie fishing at my cabin. I have always wondered about those thermacells, I have only heard good reviews on them, I guess I am gonna have to get one, they would be great for a full night of catfishing.


----------



## Zum (May 4, 2009)

Do you use it in your boat or at home?(thermacell)
Thought maybe with some wind they might be no good.

jkbirocz,I'm not a good flyfisherman but in a boat it's alot easier,no trees,shrubs,etc.I missed alot of fish at first because they take it differently then a trout but what a fight on that whippy fly rod.
I have to take my grandfathers rod/reel next.It has an automatic reel on it,kinda like a kids toy.As you cast out it puts tension on a coil spring,they you just pull the little lever to bring in the slack.I don't know if my father bought when stationed in Germany or if my uncle bought in the states.The rod a horrocks-ibbotson Utica and the reel a Garcia Mitchell 710,automatic fly reel.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 4, 2009)

I use it in the boat, at home, sporting events... anywhere the mosquitos or flies might be a problem.

A stiff wind will definitely cut down on it's effectiveness but a stiff wind usually cuts down on the number of biting insects, also.

I use it religiously in the deer stand before frost. It is amazing to see how quickly a million biting mosquitos disappear after you fire it up.


----------



## Zum (May 4, 2009)

I guess for the price can't hurt to try it.
I thought they would be alot more $.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## daltonmcgill (May 4, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > Quackrstackr said:
> ...


thermacells really work i use mine alot when im hunting especially during bow season when it hot but i wouldnt ever go to the woods without my thermacel i think its the best thing ever made lol :lol:


----------



## Zum (May 4, 2009)

You think a deer might smell it?
Not to worried about the fish


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 4, 2009)

The deer around here don't pay any attention to it whatsoever.

It barely has any scent at all. You really have to have your nose on top of it to get a wiff. I think even if they do smell it, it's one of those scents that they do not associate with danger. I've never even had one act like it smelled it.


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2009)

Bought one of those Thermacell thingy's tonight.
How long does the butane or patches last?
Just wondering if I should buy some refills.
Got one for my mother also...never know what to get her.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 9, 2009)

The patch lasts about 4 hours and the butane cartridge 12, I think. My cartridges seem to last a little longer than that.

I would suggest going ahead and buying the refill pack because you can't reuse the patches.


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2009)

I just read that the pesticide used is "highly toxic to fish".
Don't throw the patches in the water,take em home and discard.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 9, 2009)

Hmm.. haven't read that but I know the repellant is a natural plant extract.


----------



## Zum (May 10, 2009)

d-cis trans allethrin..thats the stuff... almost 22%
Comes from the crysthe.......flowers...I think there mums.
It's most likely synthetic now.
In either case;it's still pretty deadly to fish.


----------



## gmcdp (May 10, 2009)

You won't believe how well the Termacell works, I won't leave home without it when I'm fishing or hunting. The thing is awesome. The active ingredient won't bother the fish population unless you're tossing the pads into the water.


----------



## Zum (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
Ya,I don't plan on discarding the patches overboard just thought it was alittle ironic,seeing as I want this for fishing and it 'could" kill the fish I'm releasing.
Hope it works on these blackflies...only 1 more cord of wood to cut,block,split,lug,pile and I'll have my next years wood.


----------

